# New Classified ad



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I posted something in the classified section. Going out of guppy business! Buy my guppies and help me get to NEC! Wanna see Claus!

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/classifieds/

It's under Livestock, but I'm selling the equipment too.

Cheryl


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Cheryl, 

Good luck with sales. 

PS. See you at NEC


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey cheryl--
did you find the bleeding hearts a home? if not, i'd be very interested!
hope you are well,
kris


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Eh? Not bleeding hearts. Guppies. Moscow blue guppies.

Sorry. No, Pedro is interested in one of the tanks, but most of the guppies are still available.

Cheryl


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

If no one else wants your SAE's I wouldn't mind giving them a good home =o)


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Cliff has my SAEs. Actually, one of them was Wu's. 

Cheryl


----------

